# Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?



## veteran_vulkan (21. Mai 2004)

Hiermit trete ich aus passiver Leserzeit in aktive Mitgestaltung ein! Also erstmal hallo!

Ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Boot zuzulegen. Da ich nicht nur an einem Gewässer bin, sollte das schon transportfähig sein.Diese Banana-Boote, welche euch sicherlich bekannt sind, sind schon eine coole Lösung. Leider sind die aber auch ordentlich teuer (bin Student).Habe also überlegt mir ein gebrauchtes selber Marke zuzulegen und würde nun gerne wissen:
1. Wo schaut man da am besten?
2. Was ist ein gebrauchtes Banana noch wert?
3. Will jemand eins loswerden?
Zusätzlich sollte ich noch sagen, dass mir die Ruderversion vorerst reichen würde. Motor kann ich ja später noch ranpacken. Zwei Mann sollten schon Platz haben.(Einer zum Angeln,der andere zum Filetieren .)
Also wenn ihr da irgendwelche Tipps habt wäre ich euch sehr verbunden. Auch eure Erfahrungen mit dem Teil wären interessant zu wissen. Danke im Voraus!


----------



## til (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

Falls dus nicht eh über google schon gefunden hast, hier mein Vergleich Schlauchboot vs Porta-Bote (Porta-Bote ist wie ein Bananaboat, aber mit Spiegel)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

Ich will da eigentlich nicht zu viel verraten, aber demnächst wirst Du was über die Bananaboats im Magazin lesen können (vermutlich Ausgabe Juli). 
Da wirst Du dann die Meinung vieler Boardies dazu nachlesen können.


----------



## Esoxologe (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

Damit machst du echt nichts verkehrt.
Klein,leicht, wendig,unkaputtbar.Überall hin tragbar(Slipanlage Ade)
Gut, es kostet bares,aber diese Investition bereust du nie,glaub mir.
Schau öfters mal bei ebay rein,dort gibt es hin und wieder welche.
Das Alter spielt beim gebrauchten fast keine Rolle, da das Material nur mit absoluter Gewalt zu zerstören ist.Aus Versehen passiert da überhaupt nichts.
Es gibt für flexible Angler wirklich nichts besseres als dieses Boot.

Ich bin ,glaube ich,der grösste Verfechter dieses bootes,ich liebe meines. :l


----------



## René F (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

Wir haben uns für unsere Diplomarbeiten in Hydrobiologie auch mit mehreren Leuten ein Banana-Boot zugelegt. Wurde 3 Jahre lang jede Woche mindestens 3 mal gebraucht.
Erst war ich skeptisch, aber ziemlich schnell war ich total begeistert von dem Ding. Einfach aufzubauen und unkaputtbar. Nur wenn es richtig heiß ist, wird der Kunststoff recht weich und man kann das Boot nicht so beladen wie sonst.
Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir auch privat eins zulegen. Gebraucht findet man die Boote recht selten. Die Besitzer werden wissen, warum sie es nicht hergeben!


----------



## NorbertF (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

Also ich hab jetzt eins auf eBay ersteigert 
Grad passiert. 3 2 1 meins!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4507808452

Ich freu mich wie ein kleiner Bub


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

1020€ für ein Gebrauchtes Banana???

Du bist ja Wahnsinnig... #d 
P.S. bei den Carp catchers Pocking suchte neulich einer Mitbesteller für Neue Boote... für 1100 €...

Im Sommer sind Gebrauchte bei Ebay teils für unter 700 weggegangen, das Günstigste für 560€. Zur Zeit ist da irgendwie ein Preishype.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## HD4ever (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

ich habe auch länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein Bananaboot zuzulegen. Ein Portaboot ist sicherlich noch besser, aber auch noch teurer, als die onehin nicht grad billigen Bananaboote.... |uhoh:
 in letzten Zeit hab ich keines bei ebay gesehen das unter 800 EUR wegging ....
 Fakt ist es das diese Teile wohl 2 riesen Vorteile haben, platzsparend aufzubewahren und zu transportieren und keine Slipprobleme.
 Allerdings hat mich dann wieder (zumindest beim Bananaboot) die nur kleine Motorisierung abgeschreckt....
 Hab mir dann also ne kleine Nußschale+Zubehör zugelegt (auch alles bei ebay)
 und dafür für alles ca. *650 EUR* bezahlt !!!!
 (Allerdings Segelboot mit Gewinn verkauft und Trailer + AB behalten)
 Boot + Trailer + Motor + Lowrance Echolot + 2 Anker+Leinen + Rutenhalter 
 macht auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spaß das Bootsangeln , egal mit wlechem auch !   :q


----------



## NorbertF (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

Der Preishype bei den Bananas ist leicht zu erklären.
Der Neupreis ist mittlerweile bei 1600 Euro.
Klar sind 1020 viel Geld, aber für 2 mal benutzt eine Ersparnis von 600 Euro ist das was ich sehe.
Und für mich kommt nichts andres in Frage. Tiefgang 10cm und auf dem Dach leichtest zu transportieren sind meine Kriterien. Motorboot kann ich ohnehin nicht gebrauchen da wo ich hinwill. Für mich war das die einzig vernünftige Wahl.

Gruss
Norbert

P.S.: Ein Anbauheck  für die Banana Boote gibt es als Zubehör, damit lassen sich dann 5 PS fahren.


----------



## kanalbulle (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

Tolles Teil - und bald hast du ja auch den passenden Anker |supergri #6


----------



## NorbertF (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

hoffen wirs...


----------



## detlefb (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

Na aber viel mehr sollte man nicht dafür bezahlen.
 evtl. lohnt auch Blick hier


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

Jo, oder Hier: 
http://www.segelladen.de/ 

Da gibts das Ankerkomplettset (und nicht nur das) für etwa dasselbe Geld...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## carp2000 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

Hallo,

die Vorteile sind ja nun alle schon aufgezählt worden. Ein Nachteil, der Preis, wurde auch schon genannt.
Aus eigener Erfahrung möchte ich jedoch noch auf einen weiteren Nachteil hinweisen. Da das Boot 'nur' aus flexiblen Plastikwänden besteht, besitzen die kaum Steifheit, d.h. die ganze Sache ist, wenn man sich im bewegt, recht wackelig. Aufstehen bedarf schon auf einem ruhigen Gewässer großer Vorsicht, da sich das Boot bei wechselnder Belastung ziemlich verwindet und gleich sehr wackelig wird. Auch muss man höllisch aufpassen, dass man sich nihct zu weit über den Rand hinauslehnt, z.B. beim Marker setzen oder beim Keschern. Wir haben sowohl ein Bananaboot als auch ein Schlauchboot mit Holzboden. Das Banaboot rennt wie Sau und kann unendlich viel laden, aber zum drillen, Marker setzen usw. war mir eigentlich das Schlauchboot lieber, da es wesentlich stabiler ist. 
Ich habe das Bananaboot bisher nur auf Seen und Flüssen genutzt. Der Rubrik nach möchtest du das Boot aber wohl eher auf der Ostsee einsetzen und da würde ich ein stabileres Boot bevorzugen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## NorbertF (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Banana Boot - soll ich oder nicht?*

Nene das ist nur zufällig hier in der Ostsee Rubrik weil den Thread jemand anders eröffnet hat.
Einsatzgebiet ist ein strömunsarmer, seichter Fluss (der Oberrhein so lustig das jetzt auch klingt) und kleinere Seen im Schwarzwald.

Gruss
Norbert


----------

